# how to helical fletch with bitz jig



## davidjewell68 (May 22, 2015)

Whats best process to apply helical blazer vanes on easton axis with bitz jig, best degree and best glue ?


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Sell it and buy an AZ E-Z Fletch!

Just playing around....there are tons of Bitz users here and dozens of threads about them. Somebody will be along soon to help ya.


----------



## davidjewell68 (May 22, 2015)

What glue works best for you ,many say fletch tite doesnt work long


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

I use LocTite gel....I have fletched a lot of arrows for myself and friends. The vanes simply will not come off!


----------



## davidjewell68 (May 22, 2015)

Ok, when need to refletch, does Loctite gel remove ok without damage to carbon, i hope


----------



## illinideer (Sep 16, 2012)

I use locktite glue or gorilla impact tuff been happy with both. I have a blitz jig right helical and to be honest I wasn't happy with it on my carbon shafts 350 deer crossing arrows. Vanes had very little twist look more like a slight offset than twist .Now on my alum arrows with 4 and 5 inch vane 2216 and 2219's look like a barber pole. Anyway I bought the arizona mini ez fletch (right helical) big difference, the twist is way more aggressive when compared to my blitz.
Justin


----------



## davidjewell68 (May 22, 2015)

Have you removed the gorilla impact glue for refletch, is there process that works best on carbons, such as easton axis


----------



## illinideer (Sep 16, 2012)

davidjewell68 said:


> Have you removed the gorilla impact glue for refletch, is there process that works best on carbons, such as easton axis


I just use a dull knife to scrape off the old glue then I wipe down the shaft with denatured alcohol or acetone before I refletch
Justin


----------



## davidjewell68 (May 22, 2015)

Great, thanx much, you saved me alot of frustration, time and money! Guess thats what Archery Talk is for


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

If you are looking for "Helical" you need a right or left Clamp a Straight will not give enough to call it a "Helical" Fletching.

Never used one never concerned about having helical to my fletchings just a 3 Degree offset with a straight clamp...

LFM


----------



## COhntr (Aug 20, 2011)

I have to agree with illinideer as far as using the bitz with blazers, definitely looks more like an offset than a helical. Get the Arizona ez fletch, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## davidjewell68 (May 22, 2015)

On the Arizona ez fletch, does it apply a blazer helical on easton axis,like what degree? Need to spin tight a 125 gr G5 Montec


----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

davidjewell68 said:


> On the Arizona ez fletch, does it apply a blazer helical on easton axis,like what degree? Need to spin tight a 125 gr G5 Montec


I've only fletched with the EZ Fletch Mini, but I've read on here many times others have claimed to receive approximately a 6 degree helical out of the ez fletches. I've also been told you would be lucky to get a 3 degree or above out of a blitz. Im still waiting on blitz to make a clamp specifically for blazer vanes.


----------



## davidjewell68 (May 22, 2015)

Wow, thanx for info on 6 deg helical on Az ez fletch, didnt know bitz was only up to 3 deg on short vanes, if this is case, ez fletch makes me more accurate with broadheads and heavy inserts


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

davidjewell68 said:


> What glue works best for you ,many say fletch tite doesnt work long


I read that on here a lot. I've used Fletchtite since the late 80's (I think). I've also used just about every other type that's available. Switched to the FT Platinum when it came out. I shoot nothing but feathers these days, but I've played with most vanes that are available. I still prefer the FT Platinum. I guess it really depends on your process, but I've never had a minutes worth of problems with it. 

You'll wind up trying several types before you decide what works for you. I think everyone does. Everybody has their favorite and thinks all should use the same as them. Just keep in mind that if any of it works for many, but not for one -- well, it may not be the glue. :wink:


----------



## davidjewell68 (May 22, 2015)

batsonbe said:


> I've only fletched with the EZ Fletch Mini, but I've read on here many times others have claimed to receive approximately a 6 degree helical out of the ez fletches. I've also been told you would be lucky to get a 3 degree or above out of a blitz. Im still waiting on blitz to make a clamp specifically for blazer vanes.


Can anyone talk on the Blitz and helical degrees, specifically with short vanes on carbons, experienced Blitz users would be great!


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

davidjewell68 said:


> Can anyone talk on the Blitz and helical degrees, specifically with short vanes on carbons, experienced Blitz users would be great!


I am looking for the exact same info as you!
I have a Bitz as well and when I center the top and bottom adjustments it does not look to far off 3 Degrees!
I am wondering how it is measured?


----------



## showard321 (Feb 11, 2011)

The bitzenberger jig doesn't give a lot of helical with blazers. I've been using Bohning Blazer Bond lately and really like it.


----------



## wwallace (May 24, 2015)

bbjavelina said:


> I read that on here a lot. I've used Fletchtite since the late 80's (I think). I've also used just about every other type that's available. Switched to the FT Platinum when it came out. I shoot nothing but feathers these days, but I've played with most vanes that are available. I still prefer the FT Platinum. I guess it really depends on your process, but I've never had a minutes worth of problems with it.
> 
> You'll wind up trying several types before you decide what works for you. I think everyone does. Everybody has their favorite and thinks all should use the same as them. Just keep in mind that if any of it works for many, but not for one -- well, it may not be the glue. :wink:


Do yourself a favor if your shooting feathers and aluminum like me, try Bohning Fletching Tape for feathers instead of glue. Once you get the hang of the tape you'll never go back to glue. Ten minutes max to fletch an arrow and ready to shoot. Never had it come loose neither. Don't know how it adheres to carbon tho?


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

wwallace said:


> Do yourself a favor if your shooting feathers and aluminum like me, try Bohning Fletching Tape for feathers instead of glue. Once you get the hang of the tape you'll never go back to glue. Ten minutes max to fletch an arrow and ready to shoot. Never had it come loose neither. Don't know how it adheres to carbon tho?


Thanks for that advice.


----------



## davidjewell68 (May 22, 2015)

More info


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

wwallace said:


> Do yourself a favor if your shooting feathers and aluminum like me, try Bohning Fletching Tape for feathers instead of glue. Once you get the hang of the tape you'll never go back to glue. Ten minutes max to fletch an arrow and ready to shoot. Never had it come loose neither. Don't know how it adheres to carbon tho?


Works just fine. Apply a drop of glue to the ends of each feather after it is firmly attached.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

tguil said:


> Works just fine. Apply a drop of glue to the ends of each feather after it is firmly attached.


I agree about the bohning fletching tape for feathers. Aluminum or carbon, it's definitely the easiest and fastest way to stick feathers.

Helical fletching with the bitz is pretty simple. The angle of the fletching depends on the diameter of the arrow. The curved clamp should hold the base of the vane in full contact with the shaft. To do this, you have to vary the angle. Larger diameter arrows will give you more angle than skinny arrows.

I've tried the fletching tape with plastic vanes, but most have bases that are too wide for the tape. Any of the super glues will work as long as it's fresh and you have a tiny bit of moisture to kick off the cure. It doesn't take much. Just wipe down the shaft with a damp (not wet) paper towel just before fletching.


----------

